# Articles pour mon exposé d'anglais



## ed71 (16 Décembre 2003)

Salut, j'ai un petit exposé en anglais demain de 10 petites minutes, on est 3 à le faire sur le thème de l'internet, un fait du general, l'autre le chat, et moi...bien sur... la musique..,

vous savez pas ou je peux trouver de bon articles (en anglais) sur le music store (en francais aussi pour montrer des chiffres)

merci les mecs
@+


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

et ben tu vois, je traînais dans le bar je vois ce malheureux thread resté sans réponse, prise de "pitié", je clique dessus, je lis ...et je me dis ...oooh je vais l'aider ce pauvre petit ...

jusqu'au moment ou je tombe sur :



			
				ed71 a dit:
			
		

> merci les mecs
> @+








Dommage pour toi, je suis pas un mec !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Décembre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dommage pour toi, je suis pas un mec !



...si je n'étais pas "closed" pour raison de tirage de gueule et de mauvaise humeur, je dirais : Arrrffffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Pfffffff !!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...si je n'étais pas "closed" pour raison de tirage de gueule et de mauvaise humeur, je dirais : Arrrffffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



allez, TheBig, un 'tit sourire


----------



## tomtom (16 Décembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...si je n'étais pas "closed" pour raison de tirage de gueule et de mauvaise humeur, je dirais : Arrrffffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comment, The big fait la gueule 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais pourquoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







J'ai du louper quelquechose


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...si je n'étais pas "closed" pour raison de tirage de gueule et de mauvaise humeur, je dirais : Arrrffffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Waouuuuu mais c'est toi ?????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Justement j'allais faire un thread "Avis de recherche &gt; TheBig !!!!"

Si c'est vrai !!!!  

Ben c'que tu m'dis là ça me fait vachement plaisir !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (il l'aura bien cherché !)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PS : quand t'es pas là ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est pas pareil !!!)


----------



## Philito (16 Décembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...si je n'étais pas "closed" pour raison de tirage de gueule et de mauvaise humeur, je dirais : Arrrffffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kekatatwoa..... ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon si t es de mauvaise humeur, au moims j espere t arracher un sourire avec ma nouvelle serie de photos.... t as ete la voir au moins..... bon au moins que tu oublies de raler deux minutes au moins.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cheer up mate !!!!


----------



## PetIrix (17 Décembre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> et ben tu vois, je traînais dans le bar je vois ce malheureux thread resté sans réponse, prise de "pitié", je clique dessus, je lis ...et je me dis ...oooh je vais l'aider ce pauvre petit ...
> 
> jusqu'au moment ou je tombe sur :
> 
> ...




Bah! Il cherchait un truc sur la musique ...
Tu l'as mis au diapason.

Completed successfully !!


----------

